# problema con bafles



## aakd18 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hola! aca les dejo unas fotos de dos bafles que arme y quedaron barbaros.....
pero lamentablemente, el equipo suena medio feo...
distorsiona un monton y no se que puede ser...
el amplificador es un TDA7377 de aprox 35W por canal que publico el compañero mnicolau. Les dejo el link por si les interesa: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/

tengo un par de teorias de porque suena feo:

-poca alimentación: (lo alimento con +12V, aunque en el datasheet del tda dice que desde 8V esta ok)
-mal filtradas las frecuencias.
-mal disipación de calor del tda

*Datos de los parlantes:*

*tweeter:*
PYRAMID SUPER DOME TWEETER
FRECUENCY RESPONCE: 3.5k-20kHz
POWER HANDLING: 80W MAX.
SPL:90dB (1W/1M)
IMPEDANCE: 4 ohms

*middle:*
5" Bronze Poly Coated Woofer Cone
40 oz. Magnet Structure
1" High Temperature Ferro Fluid
Enhanced Voice Coil
1.75" Aluminum Film Tweeter
120 Watts Peak Power
4 Ohm Impedance
Frequency Response: 90 - 18kHz

*woofer:*
8" black poly resin laminate woofer cone
power handling 120W max.
frecuency response: 40Hz-4kHz
impedance: 4 ohm

bueno que me dicen?

bueno compañeros, muchas gracias a todos de antemano!
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 22, 2008)

¿ Y todo eso tiene divisor de frecuencias ?


----------



## crangel (Mar 23, 2008)

Hola aakd18 no se mucho del tema, pero creo que a tus cajas les falta los filtros que deben llevar cada parlante, son los filtors pasivos segun creo asi se llaman. a no ser que sea el divisor de frecuencias que te indica Fogonazo.

lo cierto es que debes tenerlo, primero te da mejor calidad de sonido y cada parlante asume su rol ya que por ejemplo en los agudos se filtran los picos altos que los aprovecha realmente el bajo y viceseversa.

por otro lado alarga la vida de tus parlantes pues no lo sometes a todo el espectro de sonido.


----------



## aakd18 (Mar 23, 2008)

el tweeter me lo vendieron con un "filtro" que consta de un capacitor diminuto! el middle, tiene un tweeter en el centro por eso no le puse filtro, y para el woofer hice una bobina de 180 espiras en un nucleo de ferrite, pero no tengo buenos resultados.


----------



## Juan Jose (Mar 23, 2008)

Hola aak y a todos.
Bueno, me parece que hay varias cuestiones en este post.
1 - los bafles de aak estan muy bien en el aspecto estetico pero me parece que no estan sintonizados. Hay una tabla intermedia entre el grave y el medio que no sé que hace pero si se que disminuye el volumen en litros de la caja y eso no es bueno para los graves.

2 - los parlantes son todos de 4 ohms de impedancia lo que sugiere SI o Si que la impedancia del bafle es de 2 ohms. Si no, es de 8 pero el dividor de frecuencias es muy distinto si van en paralelo.

3 - Los filtros que te vienen en el parlante (tweeter o lo que sea) es solo para asegurarse que no lo quemes conectandolo directo al amplificadorfcador. Debes recalcular tus filtros o crossover en cada caja y para eso esta el foro!.

Para el punto 1 puedes ver el siguiente LINK que esta muy completo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/opiniones-sobre-respiradero-unos-parlantes-12456/

El punto 2 puede ser la causa de la distorsion alta ya que tu amplificador esta cargado con 2 ohms y puede que este recortando por eso. Prueba a desconectar uno de los parlantes y si no distorsiona entonces........    

Para el punto 3 puedes ver este LINK:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/

Por último, reviste tu caja interiormente con lana de vidirio o guata o algun material acustico que elimine la ondas traseras de los parlantes que distorsionan.
Espero te sirva y buena suerte.

Juan Jose


----------



## aakd18 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hola! Antes que nada les agradezco a todos su interés. Pero bueno, vamos al grano:



			
				Juan Jose Galleni dijo:
			
		

> 1 - los bafles de aak estan muy bien en el aspecto estetico pero me parece que no estan sintonizados. Hay una tabla intermedia entre el grave y el medio que no sé que hace pero si se que disminuye el volumen en litros de la caja y eso no es bueno para los graves.


el divisorio lo puse porque me dijeron que no influenciaría mucho que digamos en el funcionamiento del woofer.... de todos modos el recinto del woofer tiene 15 litros aprox.
debo confesar que me preocupe mucho por la estética más que por la "eficiencia" por decirlo de algun modo...

por cierto, ese link que me dejaste ya lo había leido, pero la verdad no tengo un generador de onda senoidal!
no hay otra manera de sintonizar aproximadamente la caja?



			
				Juan Jose Galleni dijo:
			
		

> El punto 2 puede ser la causa de la distorsion alta ya que tu amplificador esta cargado con 2 ohms y puede que este recortando por eso. Prueba a desconectar uno de los parlantes y si no distorsiona entonces........


es cierto.. probe desconectando uno y mejoró mucho... voy a tener que usar un canal del amplificador para los medios y tweeter, y el otro canal para el woofer. De esta manera me quedan 4 ohms por canal. (ahhh el amplificador es estereo)



			
				Juan Jose Galleni dijo:
			
		

> Para el punto 3 puedes ver este LINK:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/


ya lo he leido ese post, pero no estoy seguro de si me conviene un crossover pasivo o activo..
vi por ahi que hay unos activos con un par de operacionales que son bastante sencillos...
que me recomiendan?

gracias nuevamente
saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Mar 24, 2008)

Hola AAK. 
La otra forma de sintonizar un bafle es mediante calculos o software. La del generador es lamas practica ya que siempre hay diferencias entre lo calculado y lo realmente construido. Empezando por la densidad del aire por ejemplo que no esla misma en la patagonia que en buenos aires.   
De todas maneras el calculo es algo tedioso y lo estoy resumiendo para sbirlo al foro porque es muy interesante saber como se comporta cada elemento dentro de la parte final de la cadenade sonido que son los bafles.

Por otro lado tu amplificador es muy facil modificar y es perfecto para un sistema TRIAMPLIFICADO ACTIVO que siempre es mejor que utilizar crossovers y elemnetos pasivos para corregir las frecuencias dentro de un bafle.

Para ello debes elegir las potencias correctas para tu cadena triamp. Por lo que se ve en el datasheet del integrado entrega:

30 w sobre 4 ohms en modo puente 
6 - 10 w sobre 4 ohms en modo simple.

Entonces yo probaría: elcanal 1 directo conectado al tweeter
El canal 2 directo conectado al medio
Los canales 3 y 4 conectados al wofer en modo puente.




Luego debes de intercalar entre tu fuente de señal y las entradas 1, 2, 3 y 4 un crossover activo de manera que separe las señales deacuerdo a lo que reproduce cada canal.
Por ejemplo una división muy utilizada es:
Canal 1 ....... agudos....... filtro activo pasa altos de 8000 hz.
Canal 2 ........ medios....... filtro activo pasa banda de 500 a 8000 hz
Canal 3-4 ...... graves....... filtro activo pasa bajos de 500 hz.

Asi abarcas todo el espetro de frecuencias audibles de 20 a 20000 hz.
Los parlantes NO llevan nada intercalado entre el amplificador y los bornes de conexcion aunque puedes dejar los filtrso que traen cada uno).


----------



## Juan Jose (Mar 24, 2008)

Este es el diagrama del TDA7377 trabajando con dos canales simples y uno puente.


----------



## Juan Jose (Mar 24, 2008)

Por ultimo como crossover activo hay de todo. Pero puedes buscar en el foro que debe haber algo sino te paso unos circuitos que tengo.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## aakd18 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hola Juan Jose! excelente tu respuesta, como siempre jeje   

voy a hacer eso entonces...voy a poner el tda en modo puente... 
pero de esta manera voy a necesitar un amplificador y un divisor de frecuencias para cada balfe, no?


por el tema del divisor de frecuencias, estube buscando un monton, pero en todos lados hablan de calculos, y un monton de cosas que no entiendo!  .... me harias un favor enorme si me pasas un circuito de un divisor activo.. ahhh por cierto... yo trabajo con una fuente de pc... el divisor debería ser de +12v ó +5v, porque si a la fuente la pongo a ±12 ó ±5 no me da casi nada de "amperaje"

gracias compañero


----------



## aakd18 (Mar 24, 2008)

ahh me olvide de otra cosa!

en la imagen del conexionado en modo puente, no me quedo claro porque aparece dos veces "IN L"...
según mi interpretacion en una de las "IN L" debo poner la entrada para el tweeter y en la otra la del middle, o no?

salu2


----------



## maxep (Mar 24, 2008)

hola aca les muestro mi proyecto para mi bike.. es un midbass de 6,5 que pienso cambiarlo por uno de 8" .. + 2 4x6" lexsen de 80w max. son coaxiales con tweeter domo ..
el midbass es un gbr de 50w rms 4 ohms rango 30hz a 2khz. la caja mide 22x22x30cm


----------



## santiago (Mar 24, 2008)

el cososver que armaste se el que esta en el post de mnicolau por que yo lo arme y me anduvo al pelo
salu2


----------



## capitanp (Mar 25, 2008)

maxep dijo:
			
		

> hola aca les muestro mi proyecto para mi bike.. es un midbass de 6,5 que pienso cambiarlo por uno de 8" .. + 2 4x6" lexsen de 80w max. son coaxiales con tweeter domo ..
> el midbass es un gbr de 50w rms 4 ohms rango 30hz a 2khz. la caja mide 22x22x30cm




muy linda la cajita ,prolija. pero en sonido debe ser un desastre, todo desfasado , la compresion de aire del sub afecta los medios los parlantes contrapuestos perpendicular, lo que yo llamo un cambalache de ruido pero si a vos te gusta, acordate que hay gente que le gusta Enrique iglesias


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 25, 2008)

Yo tengo exactamente el mismo parlante que vos *aakd18*, el pyramid de 8''. Y puedo decirte que es un parlante MUY malo.
Para empezar ni sueñes con enviarle los "120w" que supuestamente aguanta, porque vas a ver fuegos artificiales. Lo probé con un cabezal Fahey de 100W @ 4Ω y no se podía subir el volúmen a más de 1/3 de recorrido porque se hiba a desconar el parlante.
Para los graves es UN DESASTRE. Probalo con frecuencias bajas y vas a ver que distorsiona mucho. NO es un woofer, es un rango extendido. ¿Dónde viste un woofer que llegue a los 4KHz?
Y me parece que le pusiste demasiada ventilación a ese parlante.
Por último decirte que lo pusiste al revez  El parlante va del lado de adentro. Fijate que tiene una gomita todo al rededor, es para que cierre herméticamente la caja!
Ah, otra cosa. El parlante de medios, por dónde tiene la respiración?





			
				maxep dijo:
			
		

> hola aca les muestro mi proyecto para mi bike.. es un midbass de 6,5 que pienso cambiarlo por uno de 8" .. + 2 4x6" lexsen de 80w max. son coaxiales con tweeter domo ..
> el midbass es un gbr de 50w rms 4 ohms rango 30hz a 2khz. la caja mide 22x22x30cm



Sin ofender pero esa es una de las animaladas más grandes que he visto... No te das cuenta de que el sonido sale para todos lados? Y como dijo *capitanp*, debe estar todo desfasado y el woofer te jode a los medios!
Yo que vos vendo esa caja y me armo una bien! De onda!



Salu2!


----------



## Juan Jose (Mar 25, 2008)

aakd18 dijo:
			
		

> Hola Juan Jose! excelente tu respuesta, como siempre jeje
> 
> voy a hacer eso entonces...voy a poner el tda en modo puente...
> pero de esta manera voy a necesitar un amplificador y un divisor de frecuencias para cada balfe, no?
> ...



Hola AAK. Estoy buscando en mis archivos de una revista española (no la nombr por un tema de derechos) donde aparecía un sistema activo de dos vias en conjunto con un subwoofer activo tambien. La ventaja que tiene es que funciona entre 11 y 18 vcc por lo que es perfecto para tu proyecto. El subwoofer lo tengo probado y anda bien, por lo menos laparte del filtro. El sistema de dos vias no lo fabrique nunca pero viy a realizar uno asi si surgen dudas las podemos aclarar juntos. Ahh, muy bueno esta porque tiene posibilidades de configurar un filto de Butterworth de orden 3 o Linkwitz-Riley de orden 4 con solo cambiar los componentes.Lo busco y lo subo por ahi genero un tema nuevo con un sistema activo de dos satelites y el subwoofer todod junto y lo comenzamos analizar entre todos. 

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## aakd18 (Mar 25, 2008)

Perfecto Juan José, muchas gracias.

Te hago una pregunta: el filtro activo consume mucha energía? porque como puse en el mensaje anterior, si a la fuente de PC la hago trabajar en ±12v ó ±5v me entrega solo 500mA...
yo calcúlo que para un filtro (y encima anterior a la etapa de potencia) debería alcanzar!
Vos que opinas?

salu2


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 25, 2008)

No sé ni de qué filtro hablan, pero SEGURO que menos de 500mA consume  

Fijate que si usas una fuente de PC para audio tenés que filtrarla bien!



Salu2!


----------



## aakd18 (Mar 25, 2008)

DriX dijo:
			
		

> Fijate que si usas una fuente de PC para audio tenés que filtrarla bien!



como que la tengo que filtrar? no entre el amarillo y el negro no entrega +12v perfectamente continua?


----------



## Juan Jose (Mar 25, 2008)

aakd18 dijo:
			
		

> Perfecto Juan José, muchas gracias.
> 
> Te hago una pregunta: el filtro activo consume mucha energía? porque como puse en el mensaje anterior, si a la fuente de PC la hago trabajar en ±12v ó ±5v me entrega solo 500mA...
> yo calcúlo que para un filtro (y encima anterior a la etapa de potencia) debería alcanzar!
> ...



No AAK. La tensión que precisas es de 12 Vcc NO SIMETRICOS osea como si se tratara de una batería de auto. La fuente de PC entrega unos 10 amperes en esta tensión (cables amarillo y negro). Yo tengo andando 5 amplificador con TDA2003 y uno con TDA1515 en puente en una pequeño sistema 5.1 conectado directamente a la salida  5.1 de un DVD (para aprovechar el decodificador  5.1 del mismo dvd) y funciona perfecto. En ese sistema tengo un pequeño mezclador entre las entradas frontales y la entrada de subgraves del DVD para alimentar el woofer de 10 pulgadas. Cuando la pelicula tiene salida 5.1 los subgraves ya salen del mismo conector del dvd y cuando la pelicula es estereo o musica por ejemplo la señal de los frontales pasa a traves del filtro de subgraves que te comento que anda con 12 vcc NO SIMETRICOS y luego llega ya recortado al TDA1515 que nuevamente saca los graves.

No se si me explique pero vas a ver cuando los suba que es muy facil de entender. Ya los encontre los dos circuitos, estoy tratando de sacar de los PDF los dos articulos y subirlos al foro.

Nuevamente saludos.

Ahh, para filtrar la fuente de PC utilizada en audio (porque depende de la calidad de la fuente hace como un chillido de muy alta frecuencia) prueba con un LC calculado a la frecuencia del ruido. Generalmente es la frecuencia de swicheo de la fuente o un multiplo de ella. Tambien se puede probar con otra fuente de mejor calidad, la verdad que por 50 pesos argentinos o 10 euros NO fabricas ni loco una fuente de tension de 12 Vcc, 10 amperes y estabilizada mediante regulacion electronica. El transformador ya te sale mas que eso! 

Bueno, espero no aburrir, saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## aakd18 (Mar 25, 2008)

Juan Jose Galleni dijo:
			
		

> Ahh, para filtrar la fuente de PC utilizada en audio (porque depende de la calidad de la fuente hace como un chillido de muy alta frecuencia) prueba con un LC calculado a la frecuencia del ruido. Generalmente es la frecuencia de swicheo de la fuente o un multiplo de ella



esto no entendi lo que queres decir...
-que es un "LC"?
-que es la frecuencia de swicheo?

perdon por estas preguntas, deben ser muy basicas... pero estoy en 4º de ingenieria MECANICA jeje mucho no "pesco" de electronica

salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 25, 2008)

> -que es un "LC"?
> -que es la frecuencia de swicheo?




*L:* Bobina
*C:* Capacitor

Te estan sugiriendo la inclusion el el circuito de una bobina en serie con la tension continua y luego de esta un capacitor a maza con el fin de atenuar la posible componente de alterna que genera la fuente por su propia forma de funcionar


*frecuencia de swicheo:* Frecuencia con que la fuente conecta-desconecta, son fuentes conmutadas, trabajan conmutando una tension continua con alta frecuencia sobre un transformador de ferrite para optimizar tamaño y rendimiento por sobre los transformadores comunes de hierro trabajando a 50Hz


----------



## Juan Jose (Mar 25, 2008)

AAK, un LC es una bobina y un capacitor conectados de determinada manera que resuenan a una frecuencia especifica y a esa frecuencia y en un entorno cercano tiene una altisima impedancia lo que hace que se elimine la componente de tensión eliminando en este caso el ruido. Es mucho mas complejo que esto pero en resumidas es asi.
La frecuencia de swicheo es la frecuencia en la que se apagan y prenden los transistores de salida de la fuente de PC que es precisamente una fuente del tipo de conmutación.


----------

